# EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 29, 2017)

```
<p>We’re told that the Canon EOS 6D Mark II and the EOS Rebel SL2 will be announced on the same date in July. We’re still trying to get the exact date of the announcement.</p>
<p>We’re not sure if we’re going to see the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-ef-85mm-f1-4l-is-usm-on-the-way-cr3/">EF 85mm f/1.4L IS</a> at the same time, but we do think that’s still slated for a July/August announcement.</p>
<p>As far as specifications for the EOS 6D Mark II, we’re still trying to get the good stuff that most of you care about.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 6D Mark II Known Specifications</strong> (We’ll update this list as we get more information)</p>
<ul>
<li>Wi-Fi</li>
<li>Bluetooth</li>
<li>Vari-Angle LCD</li>
<li>A slightly taller and deeper body over the current EOS 6D.</li>
<li><strong>New battery grip BG-E20</strong></li>
<li>Announcement in July, Shipping in August</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## sanj (May 29, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

Good good. 
As of now I have interest in both.


----------



## ScottyP (May 29, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

Please give me red lighted AF points like the 6d, not black squares like 5d4. 

Please give me AF comparable to 80d. 

I do not care a fig about anything else except maybe sync speed faster than 1/160. Give me this and I will buy a 6d2.


----------



## -1 (May 29, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



ScottyP said:


> Please give me red lighted AF points like the 6d, not black squares like 5d4.



Won't happen... The 6D2 would cannibalize on them 5D4, 1Dx and 1Dx2 then. ;-ppp


----------



## rrcphoto (May 29, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



ScottyP said:


> Please give me red lighted AF points like the 6d, not black squares like 5d4.
> 
> Please give me AF comparable to 80d.
> 
> I do not care a fig about anything else except maybe sync speed faster than 1/160. Give me this and I will buy a 6d2.



probably not, seems the way canon's going actually. if you want a better AF and viewfinder system, guess what you are going to get.


----------



## rrcphoto (May 29, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

time to start spamming nokiS___a-camera and the other japan sites to see what transpires. if indeed these are announced in July. 

canon hasn't done many releases in July. the only one that comes to my mind is the EOS-M

usually they are late June, or August. My prediction for the announcement is July 28th.


----------



## Tangent (May 29, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

May be available by Aug 21st, then. Hmmm... 8)


----------



## slclick (May 29, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

If I currently had no cameras, this would make an amazing 2 body kit. But I do.


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



slclick said:


> If I currently had no cameras, this would make an amazing 2 body kit. But I do.



+1


----------



## K (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

The #1 feature I'm looking for in the 6D2 is DUAL CARD SLOTS.

Without this, there's no sale. 

If the 6D2 has dual cards, I will purchase that and a 7D2 to compliment it. Total price will be about what a 5D4 is maybe a touch more - but with the pros of each separated out over two bodies.

If the 6D2 is single slot --

I'm probably going to jump the fence and go Nikon for my next gen stuff. Right now, the D750 is $1,500 and the D500 is $1,800. That's the price of a single 5D4 and that is a very powerful combo of bodies (speed and quality). For a thousand more, swapping out the D750 for the D810 which is $2,500 gives one everything they need. I prefer the Canon system, but the VALUE in these Nikon combos are just way too much. 

I considered going 5D4 if the 6D2 is single slot - but this would be playing right into Canon's hands and letting them get away with their BS crippling tactics for up-selling. Not doing that. Besides, $3,200 for a single body that does not out perform 2014 era cameras is not too appealing.


----------



## sanj (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



K said:


> The #1 feature I'm looking for in the 6D2 is DUAL CARD SLOTS.
> 
> Without this, there's no sale.
> 
> ...



Am NOT. Single card pls. Prefer SD.


----------



## rrcphoto (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



K said:


> The #1 feature I'm looking for in the 6D2 is DUAL CARD SLOTS.
> 
> Without this, there's no sale.



good luck with that lol.


----------



## Kwwund (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



rrcphoto said:


> time to start spamming nokiS___a-camera and the other japan sites to see what transpires. if indeed these are announced in July.



Sorry for the off-topic query, but what does " nokiS___a-camera" mean and why do people write it that way?

Thanks.


----------



## -1 (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



Kwwund said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > time to start spamming nokiS___a-camera and the other japan sites to see what transpires. if indeed these are announced in July.
> ...



It's not written that way. The site has a f*ck filter! Try http://tinyurl.com/ya7bs322 ... )


----------



## RandomRazr (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

Im still on the fence whether to wait for the 6D II or go all out on the 5D IV.

Would I be missing anything from the 6D II you guys think?

theres this wedding coming up that i want to take pictures of. im not the photographer, just want to grab pics. 

Sold my 70D, still got my 24-70mm L 2.8 II lens waiting to be mounted on something.

the sole thing that attrcts me is the 6d II is like the full frame version fo the 80D lol


----------



## Chaitanya (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

For new grip I hope Canons adds a joystick to it and moves the 8-way d-pad up by couple of cms so.


----------



## pwp (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



K said:


> The #1 feature I'm looking for in the 6D2 is DUAL CARD SLOTS.
> Without this, there's no sale...
> ...I'm probably going to jump the fence and go Nikon for my next gen stuff.


Won't happen. You'd better get those Nikons...

-pw


----------



## pwp (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



RandomRazr said:


> I'm still on the fence whether to wait for the 6D II or go all out on the 5D IV.
> Would I be missing anything from the 6D II you guys think?...


Sounds like there's a touch of patience required. The full 6DII spec list can't be too far away. Until then, any kind of informed decision is impossible. Whatever the 6DII spec list is, don't expect a feature for feature match with the 5DIV. The 6DII is certain to disappoint some and thrill others.

-pw


----------



## pedro (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

Only spec I hope to see with the 6DII is a 24MP sensor...my original 6D is doing a great job, despite the older sensor tech. So an improved new sensor maybe will deliever much better high ISO...12800 onward.


----------



## wildwalker (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



RandomRazr said:


> Im still on the fence whether to wait for the 6D II or go all out on the 5D IV.
> 
> Would I be missing anything from the 6D II you guys think?
> 
> ...



Well they are going to leave some of the more appealing features off the 5DMk4 for the 6DMk2. As some have said, dual card slots could be one. Lack of joystick control still (is that a biggie with a touchscreen?). 

The video functionality will be reduced, but as the 5DMk4 can't even to 2160p50/60 it already sucks, and if video isn't your thing then it's not a consideration.

For me the biggest things are the DPAF, focus points and the Dynamic Range. Im probably going to be disappointed about dynamic range, and from what I have read about 5DMk4 images are still a little softer than others (but you can fix that in post).

So if you don't care much about video, dual CF slots or a joystick, you'll probably be okay with the 6DMk2


----------



## Chaitanya (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



wildwalker said:


> RandomRazr said:
> 
> 
> > Im still on the fence whether to wait for the 6D II or go all out on the 5D IV.
> ...


But unlike Nikon, Canon won't offer touch to drag AF(similar to D5500), so having touchscreen and not have it use to selecting af points through viewfinder is crippling without joystick.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

Over the last few weeks Ive been rotating between the 5DS, 5D MKIV (company camera) and the 6D. The 5DS is a great camera in normal or studio conditions, its certainly not a low light camera. At 50MP the files are huge and soon eat up hard drive space and are slower to process. At M Raw the files are similar to the 5D MKIV and quicker to work on. The image quality at 50MP with everything nailed is jaw dropping sharp and enables hard cropping easily. 
The 5D MKIV main real world advantages are better in low light, and quick access to changing AF point selection (great in portrait, hand-held shooting). In every other respect its pretty much similar to the 5DS in the field. Is it worth the money over the 5DS? subjective and dependent on what you regularly shoot, for low light / low light action, yes, for portraits hand-held yes. Landscapes, no, studio use, no. 

The 6D is in a different class?, much fewer AF points, no toggle switch, lower MP so less able to crop hard. However its lighter, simpler to use and still has great low light abilities and in most cases the 20.2MP sensor does just fine (except large grey or even blue areas where banding can appear). 

If Canon improve the MP say around 24 / 28MP, improve the AF (they cannot get away with an 11 point system), improve the banding issue and improve the metering system then I will be one of the first to buy the 6D MKII, currently I'm struggling to justify the 5D MKIV (price) when I have the 5DS particularly if the 6D MKII is good in low light.


----------



## wildwalker (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



jeffa4444 said:


> If Canon improve the MP say around 24 / 28MP, improve the AF (they cannot get away with an 11 point system), improve the banding issue and improve the metering system then I will be one of the first to buy the 6D MKII, currently I'm struggling to justify the 5D MKIV (price) when I have the 5DS particularly if the 6D MKII is good in low light.



I feel the same, I currently use a 5DMk2 for most things, and Have a few xxD and xxxD bodies, as well as an M for travelling.

I won't pay the very high price for the 5DMk4, mainly because I don't think its worth double what I paid for my 5DMk2. The only reason I want to invest in a new body is the fact that my 5Kmk2 is 8 years old, and is starting to creak at the seams. 

I don't really use video, messed with it a few times, but it's tricky to use on the 5DMk2, great for static scenes though, so the video component of the 6DMk2 isn't really of much interest, sure I'll play with it, but even with no video, I would still buy a new stills body.

I think low light will suffer a bit, when I compare the ISO performance of my 5DMk2 to say my 700D, the 5D is still at least one stop better for noise control (so ISO6400 on the 5D looks as good, if not better than ISO3200 on the 700D). Yes they are different range bodies, but one is considerably newer.

I think the 6DkMk2 will be better in terms of IQ and noise than the 5DMk2, after all I should be able to expect some improvements in 8 years?

I expect Dynamic range and sharpness to be disappointing.


----------



## K (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



pwp said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > The #1 feature I'm looking for in the 6D2 is DUAL CARD SLOTS.
> ...




I think you're right. But I can wait til July for the announcement. Never know...maybe Canon will wake up on this one finally. I'm hopeful because it really stands against market trends in that price range. To not offer it on a $2,000 camera body is basically absurd. Sony at least has the excuse that their bodies are tiny. We're talking a FF DSLR here. It is also said it is ever so slightly bigger - that could be a clue too. The increased height can help in the areas of fitting the tilt screen mechanism and making room for the 2nd SD card.


$3,300 for a D500 & D750 is a potent combo (sale price though). Not sure anyone can argue with that.

$3,350 for the 6D2 & 7D2. 


The D500 is better than the 7D2. The 6D2 might end up having a few more MP than the D750, but probably less DR. I doubt it will equal or surpass it in AF since the D750 sports the 51 pt AF which is the same as the D4S and D810.

For the 6D2 to compete with the D750, it will have to basically become a 5D3 of sorts. That's not going to happen. A 5D3 with a new sensor is basically a 5D4 for $2k. Less the build quality of course. 

Will be hard to justify a 5D4 (with its banding issues) against an upcoming D820 ...or the D750 & D500 combo for same money.


----------



## james75 (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



K said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > K said:
> ...



yeah, I was just looking at the Nikon D750 over the weekend. B&H are selling them for under 1,500. Seems like an awesome camera for that price. The only downside is I've never used Nikon, there would be a new learning curve and I'd have to sell all my canon stuff for a loss. 
two card slots isn't a make or break feature for me.
I don't think the 6dii will surpass the d750 for features, but hopefully it will get close and that will be good enough for me.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



K said:


> The #1 feature I'm looking for in the 6D2 is DUAL CARD SLOTS.
> 
> Without this, there's no sale.



Why? What is so compelling about two card slots? I never understand the two card slot argument, even the best Canon cameras slow down to the slower card slot, so what is the need for it? Data cards, from known brands, are so reliable and recovery software so advanced and effective I just don't see the need for two card slots, digital is certainly much more reliable than the infinite possibilities we had of ruining our film post exposure. Indeed I have run two card slot cameras for 8 years and only ever use a second card when I want to use a CamRanger and save small jpeg as well as RAW, doing that to two cards saves me the 'trouble' of deleting the jpegs from the RAW card, which really is no trouble at all. I never save two RAW files to the separate cards.

What are these shooting situations that can only be achieved with two card slot cameras?


----------



## m8547 (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



slclick said:


> If I currently had no cameras, this would make an amazing 2 body kit. But I do.



Agreed! I have a SL1 and a 6D. It will be hard to justify upgrading either or both, but I'll see what the specs look like. I think the 6D would be easy to resell and will hold most of it's value, and I guess I hardly paid anything for the SL1 anyway. The SL1 was so cheap that I take a lot of risks with it, for example all the times I've used it in the rain. Now that I think of it, I've used all my cameras to the point of malfunctioning in the rain. My T3i got some water in it after hiking all day in continuous heavy mist, and the focus lights in my "weather sealed" 6D started going crazy after hiking in some very light rain. So far they have always recovered once they dry out.


----------



## Don Haines (May 30, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



privatebydesign said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > The #1 feature I'm looking for in the 6D2 is DUAL CARD SLOTS.
> ...



I have had a memory card fail on me in the middle of a shoot and lost everything on the card.... and had my bacon saved by the second card..... but I do agree with you that it is a rare event and it does seem like the cards are getting to be more reliable.

Ultimately, as someone who is used to writing to two cards, yes, I would buy a single SD slot camera.

I wonder if there is a dual micro-SD slot adapter that fits a standard SD slot


----------



## RandomRazr (May 31, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



wildwalker said:


> RandomRazr said:
> 
> 
> > Im still on the fence whether to wait for the 6D II or go all out on the 5D IV.
> ...



yeah id say i would use the camera more for video then photo. either camera would be an upgrade . from the 70D and 80d i suppose?


----------



## canonographer (May 31, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



slclick said:


> If I currently had no cameras, this would make an amazing 2 body kit. But I do.



Wait, what? What about the potential specs listed here sounds amazing?


----------



## Zv (May 31, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



K said:


> The #1 feature I'm looking for in the 6D2 is DUAL CARD SLOTS.
> 
> Without this, there's no sale.



Clearly even 2 SD slots isn't enough. There should be at least 4. Better to be safe, you know in case there's a fire or a tornado or someone steals my camera. Oh wait ...


----------



## rrcphoto (May 31, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



Zv said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > The #1 feature I'm looking for in the 6D2 is DUAL CARD SLOTS.
> ...



optimally 5 and set up as RAID 5


----------



## a4jp.com (May 31, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

Hope they give this camera better/quicker memory card slots.


----------



## slclick (May 31, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

Will it come with the standard memory SD Card RAID backpack option? If not I'm switching to Vivitar.


----------



## K (Jun 1, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



Zv said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > The #1 feature I'm looking for in the 6D2 is DUAL CARD SLOTS.
> ...




You're right. Silly paranoia. 

Hopefully Canon removes dual cards from the 5D4, 5DS/R, 7D2 and the 1DX2. 

Waste of space and money. Idiots. Not sure what they were thinking on those cameras. Imposing that on the photographers against their will and against their judgment.


I told my wedding photographer, who cost me $5,000 to throw their extra card back in the bag as he looked like a paranoid dork loading into his camera. I'm perfectly confident that a $30 SD card would safely preserve my once in a lifetime event by being impervious to corruption. It did. It didn't fail. This proved to me, that cards never ever fail. It's just internet myths. 


8)


----------



## Zv (Jun 1, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



K said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > K said:
> ...



Those are all pro grade bodies and am sure warrant dual card slots. Personally I don't see why it's needed on any camera below the 5D line. Sports, PJ and wedding sure I get that you'd want a second card for JPEGs or just a second copy. 

But when I'm out shooing landscapes at an average of one shot every 10mins and doing long exposures it's not really a big deal. Or when I'm traveling and just casually shooting as I walkabout. Cards fail now and again. I accept the risk. Not gonna lose sleep over my camera having one card slot.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 1, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

Never had a card failure, but then I only buy decent makes.


----------



## slclick (Jun 1, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



Sporgon said:


> Never had a card failure, but then I only buy decent makes.



Same and the better brands come with free recovery software.


----------



## dak723 (Jun 1, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

While I have disagreed with K on numerous occasions, I just don't get the ridicule, and in many cases, just totally stupid responses to the dual card slot issue. I have never had a card fail, but if I did, you can be sure that I would have a camera with dual card slots. You don't have to be a pro to take shots that you would be very upset if they were lost - whether they be pictures taken on vacation, or a special moment that can not and will not happen again.


----------



## pwp (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



dak723 said:


> While I have disagreed with K on numerous occasions, I just don't get the ridicule, and in many cases, just totally stupid responses to the dual card slot issue. I have never had a card fail, but if I did, you can be sure that I would have a camera with dual card slots. You don't have to be a pro to take shots that you would be very upset if they were lost - whether they be pictures taken on vacation, or a special moment that can not and will not happen again.



+1

There was a time when I was arrogant about the premium quality cards I used and scoffed at the paranoia of writing to two cards. Until...

A couple of years ago I had a top level Lexar card fail in spite of following all best practice procedures. I was lucky not to lose a client over this card-fail. Lesson learned, it's such a simple matter to write to two cards. It freaks me out now to just write to one card. Just like the dreaded HDD fail in a computer, it's not a matter of if it will happen, but when. 

Dual card slots is the easiest insurance you'll ever get against that admittedly very rare card-fail event. Any argument against it is just plain foolish.

-pw


----------



## unfocused (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



pwp said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > While I have disagreed with K on numerous occasions, I just don't get the ridicule, and in many cases, just totally stupid responses to the dual card slot issue. I have never had a card fail, but if I did, you can be sure that I would have a camera with dual card slots. You don't have to be a pro to take shots that you would be very upset if they were lost - whether they be pictures taken on vacation, or a special moment that can not and will not happen again.
> ...



If the comments were being made in a vacuum with no history or context, I would agree with you. Unfortunately, "K" has compiled quite a record of argumentative, irrational and illogical trolling just in the past few days that tends to put people off. This was the same problem our dear departed Dilbert had. 

Dilbert would occasionally make a valid point, but it was such a rare occurrence that even when he did, there was just too much negativity to overcome. I think that is the problem here. "K" has made so many outrageous and insulting statements, that it triggers a rather visceral reaction just to see his name on a post.

For the most part, though, I don't think people are ridiculing the validity of having dual card slots, so much as they are pointing out that the lack of same does not make a camera a piece of junk, which seems to be the argument Mr. K is advancing.

I have dual card slots, but I set them up to record sequentially, so they don't really serve as a backup for me. I may regret that decision some day, although I do a lot of chimping.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



dak723 said:


> ...I just don't get the ridicule, and in many cases, just totally stupid responses to the dual card slot issue.



Do you agree with 'K' then, that the 6D is a crippled, low value, crap camera because it only has one card slot and 11 AF points?


----------



## pwp (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



unfocused said:


> I have dual card slots, but I set them up to record sequentially, so they don't really serve as a backup for me. I may regret that decision some day, although I do a lot of chimping.


Card failure tends not to be revealed until you're back at the studio and drop the card into the reader to download. Regular chimping will not generally reveal the hell that may come later. The fortunate reality these days is that card fails are incredibly rare. But if recording simultaneously to two cards saves my backside once in a decade, that's reason enough to use this (almost) free insurance option. On important jobs, it also removes a subtle layer of potential anxiety, freeing up extra attention for the creative process.

The elements that make up the concept of giving yourself every chance of success are many and often subtle. In plain language, this is what is called experience. Years ago I missed a tender for a very big job when I really thought I had it in the bag. The client said they loved my work, but the job went to a photographer 15 years older than me. When pressed, the client said that they tend not to book photographers under 45-50 for one simple reason. The older guys don't f... up. 

Sure, this was an isolated case, but taken in a broader context, it was usefully instructive.

-pw


----------



## hbr (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

My thoughts exactly. He started out with a point that he felt that he was not getting his money's worth out of Canon cameras, especially the 6D series. Fair enough. He had an opinion. We all have opinions. He felt that Nikon had a much better feature set for the money. Fair enough. He wanted Canon to offer the same or more features for his money. So far so good. But, something set him off and he started name calling and throwing stones and when he got hit by returning stones, he couldn't take it so his arguments became more and more ridiculous and he started throwing more stones. When others had a different opinion from him he threw a temper tantrum. If he keeps throwing stones at everyone that disagrees with him, there are plenty of people on this forum who can throw them back.
The bottom line is that trolling Canon on this forum and bad mouthing everyone that disagrees with you doesn't amount to anything. Canon will release what it will and you will either buy it or not. Why make enemies when you can do nothing about the outcome.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



hbr said:


> My thoughts exactly. He started out with a point that he felt that he was not getting his money's worth out of Canon cameras, especially the 6D series. Fair enough. He had an opinion. We all have opinions. He felt that Nikon had a much better feature set for the money. Fair enough. He wanted Canon to offer the same or more features for his money. So far so good. But, something set him off and he started name calling and throwing stones and when he got hit by returning stones, he couldn't take it so his arguments became more and more ridiculous and he started throwing more stones. When others had a different opinion from him he threw a temper tantrum. If he keeps throwing stones at everyone that disagrees with him, there are plenty of people on this forum who can throw them back.
> The bottom line is that trolling Canon on this forum and bad mouthing everyone that disagrees with you doesn't amount to anything. Canon will release what it will and you will either buy it or not. Why make enemies when you can do nothing about the outcome.



And again, if Canon doesn't offer products he wants and Nikon does, why does he hang out here and complain instead of switching to Nikon? He's been asked that a number of times and never answered. Canon is under no obligation to make everyone's ideal camera at their ideal price points.


----------



## dak723 (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I just don't get the ridicule, and in many cases, just totally stupid responses to the dual card slot issue.
> ...



No not at all. In fact I have written long involved responses to K explaining exactly why I bought a 6D and why I consider it to be the better choice in that price range (I prefer the Canon color, tonal curves, ergonomics, reliability.) But just because I don't agree with 90% of what someone says, that doesn't mean I have to disagree with 100%. If a person has experienced card failure in the past and lost pics that can never be replaced, then I have no argument against their desire for dual card slots.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



dak723 said:


> If a person has experienced card failure in the past and lost pics that can never be replaced, then I have no argument against their desire for dual card slots.



Who here was arguing against dual card slots?


----------



## Zv (Jun 3, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

I'm very much interested in how this thinking of the need for dual card slots came about. At what point in the history of photography did people start to fear the loss of their pictures so much that it drove the demand to include a second card slot? 

If we are to assume that the average person snaps their precious photos on a smartphone or point and shoot then surely those devises should be the ones to first include a back up system, yet they don't. (Well not by default)

If anything dual slots should be included in the lowest end of the camera spectrum as those consumers are more likely to have cheaper and less reliable SD cards. 

The more advanced the camera the more aware the photographer becomes of the need for good practices in back up and storage, getting decent SD cards etc thus reducing the risk of failure. 

At the highest end the second card slot simply speeds up this workflow for the professional as well as giving them more options for continuous shooting and handling files. Back up is just one advantage to them but not the primary reason for the dual slots existence in these cameras. 

To be sure dual slots would be very useful in the 6D II but not because of the fear that an SD card is going to fail at any moment but to give the photographer more flexibility and shooting options. Just like Wifi or NFC. It's a useful feature but not a necessity.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 3, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



Zv said:


> I'm very much interested in how this thinking of the need for dual card slots came about. At what point in the history of photography did people start to fear the loss of their pictures so much that it drove the demand to include a second card slot?
> 
> If we are to assume that the average person snaps their precious photos on a smartphone or point and shoot then surely those devises should be the ones to first include a back up system, yet they don't. (Well not by default)
> 
> ...



I have had card failure, but it was the CF card and the SD card saved my bacon....


----------



## K (Jun 3, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



Zv said:


> I'm very much interested in how this thinking of the need for dual card slots came about. At what point in the history of photography did people start to fear the loss of their pictures so much that it drove the demand to include a second card slot?



While you didn't bring it up, in this forum this is the classic anti-dual slot Canon apologist argument is "since the beginning of digital, everyone had 1 slot, we were OK"

This is beyond irrelevant and fallacious. 

First of all, it is anti-progress. It denies and resists progress.

Secondly, to compare it in a way that will help illustrate how silly this line of arguments are --

Cars did not have seatbelts at one time...

Homes did not have smoke detectors / fire alarms...

Microsoft Word didn't have auto-save...

Yes, the world still went on, but data was more easily lost. In the early days of digital, photographers ran with more risk during their shoots. Yes, while card failures are indeed rare -- there have been and still are events that are ruined because of this. There are couples to this day who have their wedding shoots ruined because of card failures. 

In this day an age, that is not just bad luck or an unfortunate accident. This is the negligence of the photographer not securing the data because today, there are options. Back then, there weren't any options other than running two cameras. Which many did regardless since they would rather have 2 cameras than swapping lenses. Either way, only one camera is going to capture the first kiss. 

Some say film was was worse. I disagree. While statistically more film was ruined due to user error than cards have ever failed -- the key is 'user error' 

I never ruined a roll of film forgetting to rewind on my old Minolta. Discipline. I have control over it. There's ZERO control over whether a memory card fails. You can be completely perfect, and on its own, for reasons unknown it just dies on you. 

One would expect, for a $2,000 body dual cards would be a given.




> If we are to assume that the average person snaps their precious photos on a smartphone or point and shoot then surely those devises should be the ones to first include a back up system, yet they don't. (Well not by default)



Most people's phones backup photos to the cloud as they are taken. Whether Apple or Android. This wasn't the case at the beginning of smartphones, but it is something valued and exists today. It was even marketed as an important aspect of using their cloud services. Backup and save your photos. All your precious moments safe from loss. 




> If anything dual slots should be included in the lowest end of the camera spectrum as those consumers are more likely to have cheaper and less reliable SD cards.



This is a fallacy. While higher end cards may have a better reliability record then some generic garbage cards, they too have corruption. I had a Sandisk Pro CF card die. This was the highest quality, highest end card on the market at the time. It was pretty new too - maybe 2-3 shoots on it at most. Fortunately, the SD card in my 5D3 saved the stills. Unfortunately, I lost the video I took because 5D3 saves that to only 1 card. I had some SD cards choke too.

When I read all these "I never had a card fail" posts that so many people here, and on other forums make ...

I think, well, maybe you haven't been in a car wreck to appreciate a seatbelt and an airbag either. 

After that, I think - here's a person that hasn't done much photography. If you do enough work, and enough shooting - over the course of years it is almost certain it will happen. If it doesn't you are either exceptionally lucky despite the fact that card failures are rare, or you are very low volume.

Everyone I know who has big shutter counts and has shot for years has had a card go bad on them. 

Finally, most people are not computer and tech geeks. They likely don't follow technology other than new product releases. In other words, they don't read about how technology works. Memory cards have a limited read/write life. And regardless of the claims of manufactures citing X amount of read/write cycles before failure, this can and does happen a lot sooner. Not to mention, the more and more reads and writes, the more they slow down too. They degrade. 

The older a card by use, the more likely it is to fail. Although, new cards go bad for no apparent reason too.




> Back up is just one advantage to them but not the primary reason for the dual slots existence in these cameras.




Not according to those I've talked to and worked with. It's all about instant data redundancy. It takes a few seconds to swap out a card, so it isn't about speeding up workflow or adding more capacity. I mean really, if you can't handle your shooting and time management to swap a card out to not interrupt a session, given that even small cards hold literally hundreds of raw files - then that photog has bigger problems.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 3, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

And now for something completely different......

Remember that the average photographer shoots in the automatic mode.....

That most users doesn't have a clue that there is a valid argument for dual slots......

That even if a Rebel had two slots, most would not use it.....



At this point, take a lesson from your phone, a device which backs up pictures to the cloud.... if you really want photo backup for the masses, this is the way to do it..... the masses are not shooting hundreds of pictures per day and are not going to run a file backup system.... Sure Neuro does this, or I do it, or a significant proportion of CR readers do it, but (and I can not emphasize this enough), WE ARE NOT REPRESENTATIVE OF THE GENERAL PUBLIC!


----------



## Zv (Jun 4, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



Don Haines said:


> And now for something completely different......
> 
> Remember that the average photographer shoots in the automatic mode.....
> 
> ...



I just asked my wife if her photos on her phone are backed up on the cloud. She just looked at me weird and said "I dunno". I bet if I asked my sister or my non techy friends they would have similar responses. The technology to back up is there but a lot of people just don't know about it. Some of my friends have lost photos after breaking their phones which puzzles me because I thought it was automatically backed up. 

My iPhone pics are backed up through Dropbox, I'm not exactly sure if iCloud backs up pics and videos to be honest (edit - I just checked my setting and I have that switched off, forgot I did that!). I thought it was just my contacts and apps. I also have a PC back up just in case. 

You're right, the vast majority don't even realize the issues we are arguing about here.


----------



## dsut4392 (Jun 14, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*

You have some valid points, but the point of many others, myself included, is that we 'just don't care' about having a second card slot, and would rather have a flippy screen or cheaper camera than a second slot, because we'll never use it, even if it's in the camera we already have. 

There is both a financial cost (more expensive camera, double the number of cards needed) and workflow cost (if you're not importing both cards, then you simply don't know you've had a problem) to running dual cards for redundancy, and I simply couldn't be bothered with it. If I was shooting a fast paced, critical job, where there was no time to review in camera, things might be different, but that's the 5D4/1D series market anyway - those cameras already exist.

I wear a seat belt, and drive a car with 6 airbags, traction control and AWD. I wear a bike helmet. I back up my computer to local-off line, off-site-off line and cloud backup (crashplan).

I've had multiple CF cards completely fail in camera, and one SD card corrupt a few files - but with file recovery tools I got 99% of the files even off the CF cards the camera couldn't read. My LR masters folder is sitting at 1.2TB, and I've lost less than 100 images due to card corruption. 





K said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very much interested in how this thinking of the need for dual card slots came about. At what point in the history of photography did people start to fear the loss of their pictures so much that it drove the demand to include a second card slot?
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



Zv said:


> I'm very much interested in how this thinking of the need for dual card slots came about. At what point in the history of photography did people start to fear the loss of their pictures so much that it drove the demand to include a second card slot?



I don't think that 'fear of loss' or the ability to make an instant backup was the reason Canon started including dual slots. Rather, it was intended to allow flexiblity in recording media. If you look back, the Canon 1D and 1Ds had a single CF card slot. With the 1DII and 1DsII, Canon added a second slot for an SD card. As PBD has pointed out, having cards of two different types isn't ideal for storing duplicates, especially when one slot has a slower speed and therefore becomes a bottleneck. For Canon, it's really only the 1D X that I'd consider offers a true backup capability (the prior 1-series and all other dual slot cameras are CF/SD, except the 1D X II which is CFast/CF). When they added dual slots to the 5-series, the CF+SD configuration meant an easier upgrade path for those using SD-slot cameras. 

OTOH, while the Nikon D1 and D2 cameras had only a single slot, with the D3 they want to dual CF slots – that's a real duplication/backup solution. They've maintained that strategy in the D5, which you can get in dual-CF or a dual-XQD configurations, but not with mixed slots.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very much interested in how this thinking of the need for dual card slots came about. At what point in the history of photography did people start to fear the loss of their pictures so much that it drove the demand to include a second card slot?
> ...


One of the advantages of the lowly SD card is portability.... I can pop the card out and slip it into a laptop, a TV, a WD backup drive....


----------



## Zv (Jun 15, 2017)

*Re: EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2 to be Announced at the Same Time [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very much interested in how this thinking of the need for dual card slots came about. At what point in the history of photography did people start to fear the loss of their pictures so much that it drove the demand to include a second card slot?
> ...



Thank you I was thinking that it could have been first introduced to help with transitioning between different card types but wasn't sure so left it out of my ramblings! It was quite evident with the 1DXII as the decision to keep the CF slot meant consumers with a bunch of CF cards weren't out of pocket and could continue shooting with the new camera and slowly transition to CFast. 

Interesting about Nikon though. I guess they went a different way.


----------

